# Les bracelets bi-gouts pour l'Apple Watch



## Oyoel (26 Mai 2015)

À la rédaction, on aime bien faire les choses différemment, si bien que les idées de génies fusent tous les jours 

On a donc eu le bon goût de mixer les couleurs de bracelets !







On attend donc vos photos si vous avez fait des folies comme nous


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Perso je trouve ça très moche donc vous ne verrez pas de photos de ce genre de ma part... [emoji57]

Mais y aura certainement un public pour ça, comme il y a un public pour tout.


----------



## fousfous (26 Mai 2015)

C'est ce que je proposais pour mon topique sur l'échange de bracelet comme on a que des demis en trop


----------



## cillab (26 Mai 2015)

je pensais que cela ne fonctionner pa sur du tatouage mai j'aurais bien vue un trésser en paille de riz


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2015)

La photo me fait penser à


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Moi elle me fait penser à ça [emoji1]

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/VW_Polo_III_Harlekin.JPG


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

Voilà ma contribution. J'ai d'autres bracelets, je vous mettrais des photos prochainement


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

Nouvelles photos ici un bracelet un bracelet a mailles milanaises en 38 avec une montre en 42.
Le fait que le bracelet soit trop petit permet de ne pas remarquer que l'acier inoxydable "jure" avec l'aluminium noir. 
Ça rends plutôt bien en vrai.


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

C'est encore moi ! Désolé de multiplier les posts aussi vite mais je n'ai pas réussi à mettre toutes les photos dans le même...


Bleu et noir.





Arrière





Vert et noir 






Arrière


----------



## Doowii (26 Mai 2015)

Sa te dérangerais de mettre une photo de ta watch sidéral avec le bracelet vert complet Stp [emoji4]


----------



## Doowii (26 Mai 2015)

Double post bug de l'appli désolé


----------



## cillab (26 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi elle me fait penser à ça [emoji1]
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/VW_Polo_III_Harlekin.JPG



HO!!! quel gout exquis tu a raison la c'est la grande classe si tu en a d'autres,je voudrais affiner mon goût


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2015)

Heureusement qu'Apple ne fait pas chaussettes (Quoi que, il fut un temps...


----------



## Musaran (26 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> C'est encore moi ! Désolé de multiplier les posts aussi vite mais je n'ai pas réussi à mettre toutes les photos dans le même...
> 
> 
> Bleu et noir.
> ...



Tu pourrais me fournir les photos de ta Space Grey avec les bracelets Vert et Bleu dans le topic suivant pour répondre a mon interrogation ? Merci.

http://forums.macg.co/threads/combi...lets-apple-watch.1264909/page-2#post-12890860


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

cillab a dit:


> HO!!! quel gout exquis tu a raison la c'est la grande classe si tu en a d'autres,je voudrais affiner mon goût


http://boitierrouge.com/2014/12/26/volkswagen-polo-arlequin-quand-vw-se-lache-et-revisite-son-passe/


----------



## anti2703 (26 Mai 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Sa te dérangerais de mettre une photo de ta watch sidéral avec le bracelet vert complet Stp [emoji4]



C'est ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/combi...lets-apple-watch.1264909/page-3#post-12891202


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Heureusement qu'Apple ne fait pas chaussettes (Quoi que, il fut un temps...



Quoi que certains matins !! c'est déjà arrivé


----------



## Doowii (27 Mai 2015)

anti2703 a dit:


> C'est ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/combi...lets-apple-watch.1264909/page-3#post-12891202



Merci


----------



## mourad59 (27 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quoi que certains matins !! c'est déjà arrivé


Salut j ai été banni raison spam sur forum Apple watch livraison Mourad 58 help


----------



## valerie33 (28 Mai 2015)

C'est ici le rayon LEGOS!! Personnellement, ce n'est pas TOP avec les bracelets de différentes couleurs.. Ca casse le style de la montre... Il ne faudrait pas que cela tourne au ridicule selon moi


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> C'est ici le rayon LEGOS!! Personnellement, ce n'est pas TOP avec les bracelets de différentes couleurs.. Ca casse le style de la montre... Il ne faudrait pas que cela tourne au ridicule selon moi



J'aime bien le style et les contraires , les couleurs chaudes et froides et inversement  mais il manque le metal et le plastique


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

Ouaaaaaiiiissssss !!!!!!




Bon je vous avoue je trouve ça vraiment immonde vos mélanges mais c'est vous qui devez vivre avec alors ça vous regarde... [emoji1]

Et comme je suis généreux j'ai même fait des photos de combinaisons certainement encore plus rares que les vôtres !!!
















C'est tout aussi moche... [emoji57] J'ai même testé les deux combinaisons possibles ! Pour vous dire comme je vous aime !

Et le premier qui nous fait le zèbre avec les deux bracelets à maillon noir sidéral et argent mélangés, il aura droit à ma vénération éternelle... [emoji7]


----------



## valerie33 (4 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ouaaaaaiiiissssss !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-( effectivement, c'est très vilain :-(


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ouaaaaaiiiissssss !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je voulais le faire le zèbre moi ^^ Mais ça coute chère à faire aussi ^^


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

1750 environ... [emoji6] On est encore loin des Edition ! [emoji1]


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2015)

ah quand même


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

Eeehhhhh oui ! Pour fare le zèbre faut la Space Black à 1250€ plus le bracelet argent à 500€... Ou bien seulement la noire et un vendeur très patient en Apple store... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Eeehhhhh oui ! Pour fare le zèbre faut la Space Black à 1250€ plus le bracelet argent à 500€... Ou bien seulement la noire et un vendeur très patient en Apple store... [emoji57]


Mais j'aimerai tellement faire ça, histoire d'avoir un peu de ce magnifique space black


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

Le problème c'est que les premiers maillons en partant du boitier sont fixes...


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème c'est que les premiers maillons en partant du boitier sont fixes...


Oui mais après on peut alterner  Ou alors un gros bricolage
Moi j'aimerai bien réussir à recuperer un maillon argent et noir.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais après on peut alterner  Ou alors un gros bricolage
> Moi j'aimerai bien réussir à recuperer un maillon argent et noir.



J'aime bien , mais je suis assez traditionnel


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais j'aimerai tellement faire ça, histoire d'avoir un peu de ce magnifique space black


http://www.macg.co/galerie/2015/06/lapple-watch-version-panda-89330

[emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (8 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/galerie/2015/06/lapple-watch-version-panda-89330
> 
> [emoji6]


Oh trop bien ça 
Mais avec le début argent pour moi vu que j'ai une sport


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/galerie/2015/06/lapple-watch-version-panda-89330
> 
> [emoji6]



J'aime pas trop


----------



## Vanton (8 Juin 2015)

Ah mais moi non plus hein ! [emoji1] Globalement j'ai horreur de ces mélanges, quels qu'ils soient. Bracelets sport dépareillés, bracelets aux attaches inox sur des montres en alu, maillons intervertis, etc...

Mais ça a le mérite d'informer [emoji57] et d'être iconoclaste


----------



## Kaji (8 Juillet 2015)

Erreur.


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Août 2015)

Quelqu'un aurait les combinaisons:
- Apple Watch Sport noire 42MM avec un bracelet cuir bleu ou beige
Et
- Apple Watch sport alu gris 38MM avec un bracelet cuir noir boucle classique
Je voudrais acheter ces 2 modèles avec ces bracelets supplémentaires. J'ai bien été voir sur MixyourWatch mais le rendu en 3D ne vaut jamais une vraie photo. 
Je vous sollicite donc pour voir avant d'acheter n'ayant pas la possibilité d'aller en Apple Store prochainement 
Merci!


----------



## newone (6 Août 2015)

Moi j'ai trouvé LA combi parfaite  

https://flic.kr/p/wXQxFL

Voir le même album pour d'autre photos de combinaison de bracelets.


----------

